# Brizzle urbs say AYE



## djbombscare (Jan 12, 2008)

Its been a bit quite round here so brizzlecrew aye !!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2008)

aye aye


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 12, 2008)

Aye *shivers*


----------



## madzone (Jan 12, 2008)

How terribly exclusive


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 12, 2008)

madzone said:
			
		

> How terribly exclusive




Oi feck off Cornish


----------



## madzone (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 12, 2008)

madzone said:
			
		

>





*feels bad* ((((((Madz)))))) soz 

Anyway Two sheds will just insist that Bristol is part of Cornwall!


----------



## JTG (Jan 12, 2008)

evening all


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 12, 2008)

werd...


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 13, 2008)

Just checking thansk you as you were


Innit bout time we hooked up ?


----------



## chazegee (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm game, what about this Friday?


----------



## JTG (Jan 14, 2008)

chazegee said:
			
		

> I'm game, what about this Friday?


yeah ok

Bell, about 8?


----------



## chazegee (Jan 14, 2008)

JTG said:
			
		

> yeah ok
> 
> Bell, about 8?



Done.

Where is it??


----------



## xenon (Jan 14, 2008)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> *feels bad* ((((((Madz)))))) soz
> 
> Anyway Two sheds will just insist that Bristol is part of Cornwall!




. No!


LO all.


----------



## chymaera (Jan 14, 2008)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Its been a bit quite round here so brizzlecrew aye !!!



Quite what?


----------



## JTG (Jan 14, 2008)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Done.
> 
> Where is it??



Off Stokes Croft, Kingsdown side.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 14, 2008)

How do folks! 
Drink a pint of Buttcombes for me, cheers.


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 14, 2008)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Quite what?




Just Quite


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 14, 2008)

Isambard said:
			
		

> How do folks!
> Drink a pint of Buttcombes for me, cheers.



How did I know you'd be into Butt Combs

Have fun on Friday chaps, Im booked up until February as I'm working away shit loads and wont be back in time.


Why am I craving chips now ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll try to get some sleep during the week so I don't flake out Friday evening


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2008)

oops - just remembered the pub 

sorry guys - I tend to get home a bit wiped on Friday, doze a lot on Saturday ....

To be honest, pubs aren't my thing - too noisy and I don't actually "drink" _per se_ ... at least the smoke has gone .... maybe in the summer ...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2008)

That is a photoshopped gerboa. 

--------------

Blimey it was windy this evening. I cycled down from stoke park straight into the sou'westerly. I was almost stationary.

It must have been even blowier south of the river ?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 21, 2008)

in solidarity and exile

AYE


----------



## dervish (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## xenon (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, was blowy south side last night... 

Now where's this fucking gas man. i need to go out.


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 23, 2008)

Whenever someone says southside I always think of Dave Clarke

Dont mind me it was a tune on deconsturction







I'll get me coat


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 24, 2008)

I met someone once whose mum was in _Catch Us If You Can_

E2A Which I was lead to believe was filmed in Bristol, but IMDB suggests differently. I didn't like him anyway.

As you were.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 26, 2008)

*Parp*


----------



## Isambard (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi ya you lot.

I got reminded of you lot last night cos I went to a womens night benefit thingybob and it was a bit like Kabu. Well I say "I" went but it was my alter-ego Gloria Glamour that went.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 26, 2008)

Where are the photos ??


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 26, 2008)

Isambard said:


> Hi ya you lot.
> 
> I got reminded of you lot last night cos I went to a womens night benefit thingybob and it was a bit like Kabu. Well I say "I" went but it was my alter-ego Gloria Glamour that went.



Fek sake...i'm really having a shit time (bombscare calls it my transitional period) i'm being bombarded from all angles...work, family, middle age etc

I really need to glam up, shake me arse and suck on a balloon...gawd damn it!


----------



## Isambard (Jan 26, 2008)

Middle age? 29 next birthday surely darl'!  XxxxX


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 26, 2008)

Isambard said:


> Middle age? 29 next birthday surely darl'!  XxxxX



I love you xXxXxX


----------



## nellyphant (Jan 27, 2008)

AYE'eee, but I'm guessing the meetup's happened?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 28, 2008)

What meet up?


----------



## nellyphant (Jan 30, 2008)

I MUST be too late. Last time I looked there was talk of a little get together in Bristol towards the beginning of Jan

OK, who wants to go out and get pissed up and talk tosh with a load of people you may or may not have met? 

I'm thinking cider? Sooo'ooon


----------



## nellyphant (Jan 30, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Just checking thansk you as you were
> 
> 
> Innit bout time we hooked up ?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 30, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> I MUST be too late. Last time I looked there was talk of a little get together in Bristol towards the beginning of Jan
> 
> OK, who wants to go out and get pissed up and talk tosh with a load of people you may or may not have met?
> 
> I'm thinking cider? Sooo'ooon



Nah it never happened- xenon started it.....but lost interest To be honest January is just a crap month for anything. Its like dead month Roll on Feb!


----------



## nellyphant (Jan 30, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> I MUST be too late. Last time I looked there was talk of a little get together in Bristol towards the beginning of Jan
> 
> OK, who wants to go out and get pissed up and talk tosh with a load of people you may or may not have met?
> 
> I'm thinking cider? Sooo'ooon



[nellyphant rolls his eyes in a Edmund Blackadder styley and then realises he should have looked under 'Bristol Drinks' thread]

"Bugge, twas on the 5th Janr"

Still should we have one for Feb?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 30, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Nah it never happened- xenon started it.....but lost interest To be honest January is just a crap month for anything. Its like dead month Roll on Feb!



^


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 30, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> [nellyphant rolls his eyes in a Edmund Blackadder styley and then realises he should have looked under 'Bristol Drinks' thread]
> 
> "Bugge, twas on the 5th Janr"
> 
> Still should we have one for Feb?




We are but its in Cardiff!


----------



## nellyphant (Jan 30, 2008)

[slowly playing catch up]


When?  

I'm not sure if I'll be allowed there (being a proper Taff from N. Wales.)


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 30, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> [slowly playing catch up]
> 
> 
> When?
> ...



OOOOOH! HARDCORE!

16th of Feb I believe.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=231856


----------



## nellyphant (Jan 31, 2008)

Cheers for that Kalidarkone. 

Thing is I don't even sound Welsh after spending 18years away from the land of me fathers. Its a bit weird when we all get together as a family as everyone's has a v.welsh accent except yours truly. Ah well!


----------



## xenon (Feb 1, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> ^



Yep, January's rubbish. I've barely gone further than half mile from my flat. Which is a little pathetic really. 

Will be at the Cardif meet. But I should bump that other thread at some point.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 3, 2008)

I was thinking of yous the other night. There's a bus shelter on the way to one pub I go to I once texted Fizzer from when I was off my knickers. And I think of it every time I walk past there.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 3, 2008)

*sneaks in*

CMon Nelly!! Come to the Diff meet 
Yay xenon!
You def. coming kali?!  *jumps up n down with excitement*


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *sneaks in*
> 
> CMon Nelly!! Come to the Diff meet
> Yay xenon!
> You def. coming kali?!  *jumps up n down with excitement*



Dunno love, I am so fecking full on that I havent really even got the time and space to contemplate it....My college work load is huge..but then again, just realised its half term after that weekend...hmmmmm - Yeah, depending on what masterdk1 wants to do as his Bday is on valentines and he may want to do something over the weekend, not that it will involve me cos,he is at that age where he pretends he does not know who I am! I will consult with him.

I will need good directions as I don't know Cardiff at all I am embarrassed to say!


Oh masterdk1 has just informed me of a slumber party with pizza and films happening at my house! so that is that


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *sneaks in*
> 
> CMon Nelly!! Come to the Diff meet
> Yay xenon!
> You def. coming kali?!  *jumps up n down with excitement*



Should be ok to come along as long as football and rugby are not on the conversational menu 

Will try and see if we can get FractionMan to come along to. 

FMan, what say you?


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 3, 2008)

nellyphant said:


> Should be ok to come along as long as football and rugby are not on the conversational menu
> 
> Will try and see if we can get FractionMan to come along to.
> 
> FMan, what say you?



Will turn up after the footy has finished. If anyone else wants to join me they're more than welcome


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 3, 2008)

Coooooooooooooooooooool 

Aaawwwwwwww kali  Another time 

Me n SC are meeting lunchtime in Diff for lunch n stuff so we will be there from about 1.30pm!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 5, 2008)

Isambard said:


> I was thinking of yous the other night. There's a bus shelter on the way to one pub I go to I once texted Fizzer from when I was off my knickers. And I think of it every time I walk past there.



Yeah, I miss yer random texts 

Love to be able to accomodate more peeps in transporting ourselves to the diff on the 16th, but we've downsized considerably from an 8 seater to a 2 1/2 seater vehicle. Coz of bombscares lengthy pins no one can sit behind him unless they have no legs or are...well me! I have gotten used to sitting in lotus position for lengthy journeys lol

Xenon has priority of the passenger seat leaving well, no room...so we'll see everyone else at the millers after 6pm...shoooooooooooood be a gooooooood


----------



## xenon (Feb 5, 2008)

Cheers Fizzer.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 6, 2008)

xenon said:


> Cheers Fizzer.



You are more than welcome dear sir


----------

